# Cheaters TV Show



## raven3321 (Sep 25, 2013)

A few years ago, one of my wife's favorite TV shows was cheaters. I didn't think too much of it. Some situations were obviously fake but others, it was obvious they were quite real. 

After reading TAM for the last several months however, I've begun to see things in the program I never saw before. If you go to youtube and type in cheaters uncensored, you get versions not seen on tv. At least half of them have hidden cameras set up in their home/apt that show the unfaithful couple having sex. Just a warning that the scenes are really graphic and could be a huge trigger.

What amazes me is that during the confrontations, especially with married spouses, you see the script that all you guys talk about........the blame shifting, unremorse, tears, etc. It's really fascinating to me. Some of them are gut-wrenching; especially an episode where the SAHM wife takes their young daughter over her ex-fiance's house during the day. When busted, it's revealed in a shouting match with the OM that the child is his.

Has anyone called them to investigate your spouse? Do you know of anyone who has?


----------



## xakulax (Feb 9, 2014)

Cheaters used to be one of my favorite TV shows back in the day but from what I've heard about it most of the show was indeed fake I think they took a lot of stories from actual private eye investigations and used it for the scripts for each episode now it's possible some like a small percentage might have been an actual cases but the vast majority were staged one of the main reasons the show was cancelled



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cheaters#Controversy


----------



## raven3321 (Sep 25, 2013)

Thanks. I did not know all of that. That puts things in a new light. Still like the show but I'll look at it more like entertainment than vicarious vindication.


----------



## Allen_A (Nov 18, 2013)

Despite the deception, it is still educational. I don't think the show ever portrays infidelity in a positive light.


----------

